# Motherboard model?



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

Is there anyway that I can find out the model number for my motherboard without opening it up? 

I need to upgrade my RAM, and will need to know which type my motherboard will take.

Thanks.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Download and install this program -- > http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

It's called Everest Home Edition. This utility will tell you much more about your system than you probably care to know. It will give motherboard models, chipset numbers, and much more. It's a nice little utility and is addicting to look around in!


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

Excellent, thanks!

Do you have any idea what the maximum amount of RAM I could use on the Asus A7N8X-VM/400 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) Motherboard? 

Any suggestions on a type?

Also, It says I have 256MB RAM (Shocking - I know. Hence the upgrade), but that I am only running 224MB any ideas why this may be the case?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=221&l1=3&l2=13&l3=59
On board graphics requires memory.


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok, had a look on the site you provided, and it says:

Memory

-Dual Channel Memory Architecture
-Supports up to 2GB of 2700/PC2100 DDR memory
-2 DIMM sockets 



Am I able to use this RAM in the Motherboard: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICRON-1GB-PC...549QQihZ017QQcategoryZ172QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, it would work, but you may want to go with the pc2700 instead....and since your mobo supports dual channel memory, two memory modules would be even better....http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICRON-2GB-PC...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270093981961


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

twajetmech said:


> Yes, it would work, but you may want to go with the pc2700 instead....and since your mobo supports dual channel memory, two memory modules would be even better....http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICRON-2GB-PC...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270093981961


Cheers for the help ray:


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys, 


After posting this thread, and waiting for what seemed like forever, I finally bought some memory. 

I bought 2GB of this stuff...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270163249074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017

Unfortunately, my computer doesn't seem to be accepting it. All the details about motherboard etc are above. Can someone please tell me what's up? 

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

With that amount of memory, you'll have to up the ddr ref voltage in the bios to 2.7v, you may also want to clear the cmos and see if that helps, otherwise make sure the meory is on the qvl for your mobo or use the memory finder on crucial or mushkin websites for compatible memory


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

twajetmech said:


> With that amount of memory, you'll have to up the ddr ref voltage in the bios to 2.7v


Is it safe to do this with the old memory in? If not, then I can't think how i'd be able to do it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes you can do it while using the old memory sticks


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

linderman said:


> yes you can do it while using the old memory sticks


Went into BIOS, and there was no option for changing the voltages. 

As you can probably tell, I'm not too hot on this sort of thing. Anyone fancy letting me know what more I can try? 

Oh, I tried clearing the cmos to no avail.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please give us the ram manufacturer and model numbers off the sticks


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

linderman said:


> please give us the ram manufacturer and model numbers off the sticks



Samsung 522 K4H510438B- TCBO

Cheers.


----------



## maruti (Sep 24, 2007)

Dear,
How to know the motherboard serial no,model no,manufucturing company,speed,bus speed etc.


thnking you.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Maruti....welcome to the tsf ! You can use PC Wizard to find all the info you'd like.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Shed7the3rd, your motherboard supports only 2gb of ram, so its probably better to remove the old stick altogether, one less thing to worry about.
EDIT: hmm. maybe you did already  sorry


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

u551 said:


> Shed7the3rd, your motherboard supports only 2gb of ram, so its probably better to remove the old stick altogether, one less thing to worry about.
> EDIT: hmm. maybe you did already  sorry


Hi, thanks for the response, unfortunately I've already tried this. I tried just one 1GB stick in on it's own, and this still didn't work  

Any other suggestions?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Shed



I believe you have encountered a plain old memory incompatability which is as common an occurence as fleas on a cat


here is how we select memory for our systems

http://compatible.corsairmemory.com/partner/default.aspx?partnerid=53



crucial, corsair, OCZ, Patriot, Muskin all have memory compatability selectors, whey they give you a memory model its *guaranteed *to be compatible with your motherboard


I dont see a memory selector for samsung >>>>>> so there is a huge chance what you have now is not compatible with your board


what I do personally, is get memory stick model numbers from the web sites with the selectors, then shop those model numbers on ebay

I suggest you sell off the sticks you have now and ebay


I know this is all hard to swallow, but just imagine how common incompatabilites are for these memory makers to spend the big $$$$$$$ making these websites and testing for all these boards >>>>>> then you wont feel like you have such an isolated incident !

:wave:


----------



## Shed7the3rd (Feb 22, 2007)

linderman said:


> Shed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.

Fancy buying some Samsung memory sticks? :laugh: Just kidding...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I sure would 



PM me with your asking price


many boards I repair arent dual channel capable, as such they are not "as" memory fussy


----------

